# Anyone ever had a sudden onset of vertigo?



## NancyNGA

What did you do for it?   

Did it ever go away completely?   Did it ever come back?

About a year ago it hit me one morning all of a sudden.   Tried to get up out of bed and it was like someone slammed you back down. 
Every time I lifted my head the room would start spinning violently.  Took a couple of weeks to gradually go away. Not a fun time at all.

My balance still doesn't seem as sharp, even months later.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> What did you do for it?
> 
> Did it ever go away completely?   Did it ever come back?
> 
> About a year ago it hit me one morning all of a sudden.   Tried to get up out of bed and it was like someone slammed you back down.
> Every time I lifted my head the room would start spinning violently.  Took a couple of weeks to gradually go away. Not a fun time at all.
> 
> My balance still doesn't seem as sharp, even months later.



My husband had this 11 years ago.  It didn't go away for about 1 1/2 years.  Doctor said it was an 'episode' possibly a small stroke.  MRI showed no damage.  He's perfectly fine now but his really good balance that he had before is now just good balance.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot, I'm sorry it took so long for your husband to get over it.   Feeling nauseous is worse than anything to me. 
 I'd trade for a toothache any day.

Luckily I knew pretty much what it was when it happened, because my girlfriend had described her episode in great 
detail to me earlier, and it was exactly the same.

Funny thing, I had a routine physical already scheduled right after this happened.  Doctor tried to tell me it was a 
sinus infection.  I argued but he insisted and prescribed antibiotics.  Geesh!    Obviously he had never had vertigo. 
This was n_othing _like a sinus infection.


----------



## Falcon

Every once in awhile (rarely) but it only lasts for a minute or so. In MY case I think it IS a sinus problem; it seems to go away
when I blow my nose.  It sometimes happens when I'm lying flat in bed reading but subsides in a few seconds.
When one gets older it happens when you get up too quickly from a sitting position.
COULD be serious but more often NOT.


----------



## Ameriscot

Falcon said:


> Every once in awhile (rarely) but it only lasts for a minute or so. In MY case I think it IS a sinus problem; it seems to go away
> when I blow my nose.  It sometimes happens when I'm lying flat in bed reading but subsides in a few seconds.
> When one gets older it happens when you get up too quickly from a sitting position.
> COULD be serious but more often NOT.



I've got orthostatic hypotension which has gotten much worse.  I get up the least bit too quickly and I'm ready to pass out within about 10 seconds. I'll walk from living room into kitchen and have to hold on the counter, or just sit on the floor.  It's like my legs turn to jelly and there is absolutely no blood in my head. Dr. just said it's better than high blood pressure.


----------



## AprilT

There are so many causes and degrees of this condition, it first struck me to a sever degree as what you experienced I believe around 2005, I can't remember the exact year, but the earlier part of the the 2000's, I have the paperwork for that first time somewhere around here. Frankly, I recall issues in childhood as well.   Anyway, I still have to take medicine because for some people like myself, it never goes away completely we just get reprieves.  Sometimes I might look up at a painting on my wall and it looks tilted when it's not.  What fun.  

It can be caused by a sinus infection, water in the ear or something more, mostly the the lingering cases can sometimes baffle your doctor and you hope you have a very knowledgeable doctor who won't be dismissive of your concerns, believe me it happens.  There's also condition called Meniere's disease, sensory disorders.  There's a boatload of things that could be at hand.  Not so easy for doctors to always pinpoint and you can only hope you have a very knowledgeable doctor that's willing to suggest proper testing instead of giving you a script and sending you on your way.

More often than not though, the majority of cases are quite minor and often people don't have more than one or two recurrences.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> There are so many causes and degrees of this condition, it first struck me to a sever degree as what you experienced I believe around 2005, I can't remember the exact year, but the earlier part of the the 2000's, I have the paperwork for that first time somewhere around here. Frankly, I recall issues in childhood as well.   Anyway, I still have to take medicine because for some people like myself, it never goes away completely we just get reprieves.  Sometimes I might look up at a painting on my wall and it looks tilted when it's not.  What fun.
> 
> It can be caused by a sinus infection, water in the ear or something more, mostly the the lingering cases can sometimes baffle your doctor and you hope you have a very knowledgeable doctor who won't be dismissive of your concerns, believe me it happens.  There's also condition called Meniere's disease, sensory disorders.  There's a boatload of things that could be at hand.  Not so easy for doctors to always pinpoint and you can only hope you have a very knowledgeable doctor that's willing to suggest proper testing instead of giving you a script and sending you on your way.
> 
> More often than not though, the majority of cases are quite minor and often people don't have more than one or two recurrences.



The Dr. ruled out Meniere's for my husband. 

I've met several people who say they occasional episodes of vertigo.  Cause unknown.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> The Dr. ruled out Meniere's for my husband.
> 
> I've met several people who say they occasional episodes of vertigo.  Cause unknown.



Frankly, I keep hearing it's infrequent from what I've read, but I'm beginning to think it's not so infrequent considering how many people I'm encountering over the net that seem to have this and repeat occurrences no less.   So at this point I  :dunno:  I just know for me, it's a pain and that first time waking to the room spinning was mind blowing, I took a cab to the emergency room once I was able to move, other times while heading to work, I would be walking down the road and it would be like trying to walk through a wind tunnel.

Some interesting info:

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/dizziness/basics/causes/con-20023004


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> I've got orthostatic hypotension which has gotten much worse. ..... Dr. just said it's better than high blood pressure.



I guess I've got this too, but didn't know it had a name, LOL.   My BP is always low, usually around 95/59 (+/-)  I have problems washing my hair in the shower.  
Closing eyes,  extra heat on body/head, holding breath, all at the same time---causes balance problems and dizziness and I came close to blacking 
out 2 or 3 times.   I make sure to at least try to breathe now.    Definitely better than high BP.


----------



## NancyNGA

Great link AprilT.  Thanks!


----------



## AprilT

You're welcome Nancy.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> I guess I've got this too, but didn't know it had a name, LOL.   My BP is always low, usually around 95/59 (+/-)  I have problems washing my hair in the shower.
> Closing eyes,  extra heat on body/head, holding breath, all at the same time---causes balance problems and dizziness and I came close to blacking
> out 2 or 3 times.   I make sure to at least try to breathe now.    Definitely better than high BP.



I looked it up online and found the name of it.  Just means our blood pressure is not good at regulating itself.  It seems to happen a lot for a couple of weeks, then I'm okay for a month or two.  Then it comes back.


----------



## jujube

My mom gets vertigo frequently.  When it's severe, she goes to a therapy facility and get an Epley Maneuver done.   It's some sort of positioning exercise that gets something repositioned in your inner ear.  I don't understand how it works, but it does wonders for her.


----------



## NancyNGA

jujune, I read about the Epley maneuver back then and tried it a couple of times myself.   Don't know if it helped or not 
because I wasn't sure I did it right. 

Then I found this cute cap. You are supposed to move your head so that this little ball suspended in oil goes through 
that tube from one end to the other.  If you do that, then you've magically done the maneuver.    Looked like fun until
 I saw the price. The price has actually gone UP since then.  

http://www.amazon.com/Veritgo-and-Dizziness-Treatment-DizzyFix/dp/B005GRG6PA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Shirley

I had a severe attack of vertigo in August of last year. I got up during the night to go pee and when I held the grab bar to turn around, the whole wall slid back. I held the grab bar and the other wall for a few minutes until the wall went back in place. I did my business and went back to bed. The next morning, I couldn't get off the bed. I thought I had had a stroke. I called DS and he called the rescue squad. At the hospital, they said I had had an attack of vertigo. They prescribed antivert.  I took one and slept for hours.  I took another one at the time I was supposed to and slept for more hours.  At that time, I was looking after my sick DH and working. I knew I couldn't take the antivert and do all I had to do. I called family doc and got an appointment.  He said I had rocks in my head and some of them had come loose. We have these tiny crystals in our inner ear that help us keep our balance. Sometimes some of them escape to where they are not supposed to be. That's what causes vertigo. 

My doc told me to turn my head sharply to one side, look at a spot on the wall until the dizziness went away. Keep doing that until it got less and less. He said I was training my brain to ignore the loose crystals.  It took it a few days but it worked. I still have to remember not to make any sudden turns, though.


----------



## AprilT

Shirley, that's the medicine I take and it's why I don't take it as often as I need it, it knocks me out and I get nothing done at all.  I was sent to have all kinds of testing done, there is some inner ear issues, but that's not the overall culprit, so, being they haven't a true diagnosis, they just rewrite my antivert script as needed.  Not much else that can be done, I have too many other conditions all or none possibly contributing.  For a long time, it was frustrating, sometimes still is, but, I've learned to live with it as best can be expected.  I'm pretty much dizzy every day of late, but no major attacks at least not this week anyway.  LOL.

Meclizine is what's on the bottle, but it's the same.


----------



## jujube

Shirley said:


> I had a severe attack of vertigo in August of last year. I got up during the night to go pee and when I held the grab bar to turn around, the whole wall slid back. I held the grab bar and the other wall for a few minutes until the wall went back in place. I did my business and went back to bed. The next morning, I couldn't get off the bed. I thought I had had a stroke. I called DS and he called the rescue squad. At the hospital, they said I had had an attack of vertigo. They prescribed antivert.  I took one and slept for hours.  I took another one at the time I was supposed to and slept for more hours.  At that time, I was looking after my sick DH and working. I knew I couldn't take the antivert and do all I had to do. I called family doc and got an appointment.  He said I had rocks in my head and some of them had come loose. We have these tiny crystals in our inner ear that help us keep our balance. Sometimes some of them escape to where they are not supposed to be. That's what causes vertigo.
> 
> My doc told me to turn my head sharply to one side, look at a spot on the wall until the dizziness went away. Keep doing that until it got less and less. He said I was training my brain to ignore the loose crystals.  It took it a few days but it worked. I still have to remember not to make any sudden turns, though.



That's apparently what the Epley Maneuver does; it's supposed to get those crystals back where they're supposed to be.


----------



## Shirley

It's kinda like the Epley Maneuver but in that you have to lie with your head hanging over the edge of a bed or something.  You need someone to help you. 

April, try the turn your head thing and see if it helps. It can't hurt. You have my deepest sympathy, dear.


----------



## AprilT

Shirley said:


> It's kinda like the Epley Maneuver but in that you have to lie with your head hanging over the edge of a bed or something.  You need someone to help you.
> 
> April, try the turn your head thing and see if it helps. It can't hurt. You have my deepest sympathy, dear.



Thank you.   I do that head turning maneuver once and a while, here and there, sometimes it helps.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't think it was actual vertigo at all, but when I was working I became very dizzy and I could see little floating lights/images in my peripheral vision.  I was high up on a machine platform, so it was a bit disturbing.  I couldn't walk alone, I had to guide myself with the railing and make my way down the stairs when the feeling subsided a bit.  It went away for a little while, then the same thing happened...and went away.

I'm not one to rush to the doctor for anything, so I just decided that it must be dehydration, since I was working long hours, and drinking a lot of coffee and not much else.  As soon as I got home, I filled a liter bottle I had with filtered tap water and drank it down.  I started drinking water every hour or so, and had a small glass during the night when I used the bathroom.  I got back to normal and it never happened again.

A gal where I worked after that said her husband had vertigo, and it had to do with his inner ear fluid.  Guess the doctor took care of it with meds.


----------



## Ina

I started having vertigo last year.  When my appointment for blood work came around, I asked my GP about it. She wanted to give me a perscription, but I told her no thanks, that I would just sit down and wait it out.  She too said it was an inner ear thing. It does teach one to have patiences.  :tapfoot:


----------



## AprilT

In some instances it can easily be treated with a little patience, thats not the case in all instances like with many other things.  It will depend on the degree and other matters as well.  Vertigo isn't the same for everyone, a knowledgeable doctor can vouch for that.  Just as what Sea first said, dizziness doesn't necessarily equate to having Vertigo or related illnesses for that matter.  One can just be dehydrated or have crystal disturbances in the ear, low blood pressure, low blood sugar one of a half a dozen contributing factors can be at hand for causing a person's dizziness.  One size doesn't fit all, one cure happens not to always work for all.  It's like when people think they have something and they can just borrow someone else's medicine though the dose prescribed may be calculated specifically to take in the other person's other health factors.


----------



## Lee

I've had attacks where I have actually physically fainted. Once looking down an escalator that was stopped for repairs, another time looking out a high rise window watching a cement mixer.

And once almost in the fabric store when someone held up a length of fabric with a swirling bold design on it.

It's weird and I have learned to look away when that unpleasant sensation starts.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Anyone can get it from getting up too quickly. For an elderly person, maybe a good idea to sit on the bed for half a minute to let the blood pressure normalize before standing.

Ear infections can also effect balance.


----------



## Ameriscot

Knightofalbion said:


> Anyone can get it from getting up too quickly. For an elderly person, maybe a good idea to sit on the bed for half a minute to let the blood pressure normalize before standing.
> 
> Ear infections can also effect balance.



Funny that the only time it happens to me is when I get up out of my chair in the living room with my feet up on the footstool, never first thing in the morning on getting out of bed.

But I wouldn't say I was dizzy, it's more like a total lack of blood in my head and jelly legs.


----------



## AprilT

I can relate to most all of your stories, but, the one that really scared me and caused me to seek help is the one that happened very similar to the one Nancy described, I was in bed, woke up and the room, the bed, everything was spinning and this went on for hours not just a few minutes here and there, it was terrifying, when it finally subsided enough for me to get up and get dressed is when I called for a car service to get me to the emergency room.

Some of those other experiences some of you described you might want to get checked out by a neurologist, also having a seizure disorder, something like looking at certain things that make you feel disoriented can be related to that, I can't watch movies in 3d or I'll have a seizure at some point in the day.  Staring into those blinking lights and staring at various types of movements can induce a seizure as well.  Just a little FYI on the matter.  I'm complaining, as I've said, I live with these things daily and mostly do just wait for the sensations to pass, but when the sensation is such that you can't get it under control something more is needed.  Sometimes I can just be sitting back relaxing in a chair watching tv and it will hit.  Not interested in people feeling bad for me, I don't, I'm just stating how it is in my situation its been like this for more than a decade and I've gone through lots of testing, been hooked up to all kinds of machines, been rushed to the emergency room a few times as well and hooked up to all kinds of machines to control whatever was happening that I couldn't by just waiting it out.

For those of you that are finding yourselves fainting and other such things happening to you more than once, I do hope your are getting checked to rule out heart related, blood disorders, neuro and other possible serious conditions can be nothing or something more serious, don't be flippant with these things happening to you please.


----------



## AprilT

Knightofalbion said:


> Anyone can get it from getting up too quickly. For an elderly person, maybe a good idea to sit on the bed for half a minute to let the blood pressure normalize before standing.
> 
> Ear infections can also effect balance.




All very true.


----------



## Cookie

I've been struggling with vertigo since July of this year and it's still not gone - started with dizziness, severe vomiting, room spinning, couldn't stand up - went to Emerg and they tested with CT scan, etc. and said it was benign positional vertigo or virus infection and would eventually go away.  My GP says to just wait.  But it is not easy to function - have to walk with a cane when going outdoors - a drag - will have to get it rechecked.  I've watched Epley manoever and other vertigo exercises and tried them but not working - it is very slowly getting better, worse when I'm tired.  My cardiologist said she might send me to a specialist.


----------



## chic

jujube said:


> My mom gets vertigo frequently. When it's severe, she goes to a therapy facility and get an Epley Maneuver done. It's some sort of positioning exercise that gets something repositioned in your inner ear. I don't understand how it works, but it does wonders for her.




That worked for me too when I suddenly got vertigo 2 years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver

Never had vertigo... I've felt a tad lightheaded at times.. usually when I was hungry..   Vertigo is usually an inner ear problem.. Labrynthitis or perhaps Meniere's..  However, there is a form that's called Benign positional or postural vertigo.  No one knows for sure what causes it.   The medication usually prescribed to treat it is called Meclizine..  also sold under the brand name of Antivert.


----------



## NancyNGA

Updating this thread.   

Tuesday (4 days ago) another vertigo episode.  Same thing.  First head move in the morning and the bed starts spinning. I rolled onto my right side when it happened.  So I tried the right side Epley maneuver 3 times on the three following nights.  Not much happened the first 2 nights, but the 3rd (Friday) each of the 4 positions started the room spinning again worse than on the first day.  Ended up in a cold sweat, gagging and dizzy afterward.  I was disappointed.  

Saturday night I tried it again and NOTHING! None of the 4 positions made me dizzy at all.  Knock on wood, it may be gone this time.  I also read it takes a little while for your brain to get used to *not* having those crystals stuck in the wrong place, LOL.   Anyway here's the link I used.  I *didn't* do the 48 hours upright afterward, just a couple of hours. (These same guys have a later video that says that the 48 hours is not so critical.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK2Zj_TrBhE&list=TLTr-ifUlClJM 

I'm getting more convinced that sleeping on your back aggravates this condition.  The first attack was a couple of months after I started trying to sleep on my back instead of my stomach.  After the vertigo, I started sleeping on my side. GP doctor said that had nothing to do with it. So about 2 months ago I returned to sleeping on my back.   This is just my own observation though.  May be a coincidence.

I am by no means a wimp, but this stuff is *bad news*!  I can truly sympathize and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## Jackie22

Nancy, not long ago I had a episode of vertigo that was pretty bad, come to find out it was the allergy meds that I was taking....Zertec-D....my doctor said that it was the 'D' part that was causing it.....

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's interesting, Jackie.   I have pollen allergy in the spring and thought about trying Zirtex.   
I'll stay away from it.    Allergy not that bad anyway, just a nuisance.


----------



## Pappy

Yes. A couple of drugs I take will make me pass out if I stand up to fast. Only happened once and I briused the whole side of my arm. I do not jump out of chair like I use to.


----------



## Butterfly

Don't know if it was exactly vertigo, but back when I was working I would occasionally have weird spells where things sort of ran together visually and it was very disorienting -- the room would seem like it was sort of collapsing inward on itself.  Turns out it was caused by severe eyestrain and my eye muscles not working together as they should.  Doc said it was a form of eyestrain from hours of sitting almost motionless at my computer screen (I did legal research and did, indeed, spend hours at a time trying to decipher little bitty print).  I started being sure to take regular breaks as I could and going outside to look at things in the distance, and it went almost completely away.  When I retired, it went away completely.


----------



## NancyNGA

I've been looking for an online simulation of the visual effects, and this homemade video is the only thing I could find. I'm surprised.  It's not very good.

simulation

First, the room doesn't spin 360 degrees like that, it just spins as far as your peripheral vision extends.  Like if you're looking at the ceiling, the ceiling will spin.  

Second, it's not fast enough. 


Wanted to add one thing.   It occurred to me that someone might think it was too much of a coincidence to be true, that I start this thread on vertigo, and then magically have an episode 3 weeks later.   The reason I started it was I suspected another episode was coming on, but wasn't sure since it has only happened twice in my life.  It was a heavy feeling in the head, slight light-headed lying flat and queasy getting up.  If I had said I was expecting another episode and it *didn't* happen, you all would think I was a hypochondriac.  

Folks on this forum are so nice, I don't want to ever give the impression I'm making  things up.


----------



## AprilT

Carolyn, most of the past few months and up to first week of Dec, I was having episodes nearly everyday and I too suspect part of it was related to my BP, but mine was elevated.  The doc gave me a script for the BP of which I had a really bad reaction to, but, I'm now just taking it every third day and so far so good and the vertigo hasn't been so bad, except for this week, I have had a couple of spells, not sure why, maybe I was a little dehydrated or something.  Who knows, just have to live with it, have been for over a decade, some days, some weeks, some months better than others.  

Nancy, try not to worry about what others will think and just relay it as it has happened to you in your words, my own doctors in the past practically dismissed me, to a degree saying some symptoms were just age related, until they hooked me up to eegs and mri's and the like for various things I had complained about and then had no choice but to agree there were significant abnormalities going on in my brain nervous system, so had to treat me accordingly.  There will always be those that scoff, not much you can do about it, but I think most here are behind you and support you, at least I hope so.

Most of my life in general reads like a huge fiction saga, what can I tell you, it is what it is as I'm sure that is how things are for many people who find themselves in similar situations where they feel people are looking in incredulously. 

You have my deepest empathy for what you are going through.


----------



## NancyNGA

April, what I meant to get across is that probably even *I* wouldn't believe my own posts if I had read them a 
year ago, LOL.    So I wouldn't blame anyone if they didn't either.  I'm not very good at explaining things.


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> April, what I meant to get across is that probably even *I* wouldn't believe my own posts if I had read them a
> year ago, LOL.    So I wouldn't blame anyone if they didn't either.  I'm not very good at explaining things.



LOL!  Yeah, I know that feeling as well, because I sometimes say the same thing once I've finished writing something.  Don't worry, I think we think more like than you hope to believe.  layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's a treatment for vertigo that may be helpful for sufferers.


----------



## AZ Jim

I have had three TIA's (mini strokes) they were pretty much as you describe though not exactly.  Neurologists can tell if that's what you had.  It leaves a brain sign of some kind.


----------



## flowerchild

*Vestibular migraine.* Migraine is more than a headache disorder. Just as some people experience a visual "aura" with their migraines, others can get vertigo episodes and have other types of dizziness due to migraine even when they're not having a severe headache. Such vertigo episodes can last hours to days and may be associated with headache as well as light and noise sensitivity. 
I get vertigo symptoms before and after my migraines. Not a real good feeling. Nausea and ringing in the ear accompany this. Actually I have ringing in the ear most days. ENT doc says I have some particle hearing loss in one ear, but he didn't relate that to migraine or vertigo. The ringing goes from light to very strong ringing, Usually indication the migraines just got triggered by something. My hubs gets the ringing as well, his doc told him it's allergy.


----------



## d0ug

Here is another possibility Dr         Joel Wallach had this disease renamed after him - Wallach's vertigo.
        His theory is that calcium deficiency causes overgrowth of the bone         matrix leading to pressure on a nerve coming through the skull.

        He suggests 2000mg calcium with 1000mg magnesium daily in divided doses.


----------



## dollie

i ve  had full blown menieres since i wa 65--the room spinning and vomiting for up to 6 hours-you cant stand up your legs give out -then you  get so hot its allmost unbearible--then you are freezing--the dr put me on valium  it helped control  it some but i went totally deaf in one ear i am 84 now so it has tappered off some i hope it doesnt come back -i had to go off valium  because of the b p meds


----------



## Camper6

Ameriscot said:


> I've got orthostatic hypotension which has gotten much worse.  I get up the least bit too quickly and I'm ready to pass out within about 10 seconds. I'll walk from living room into kitchen and have to hold on the counter, or just sit on the floor.  It's like my legs turn to jelly and there is absolutely no blood in my head. Dr. just said it's better than high blood pressure.



Did he prescribe elastic stockings?  Have you tried them?


----------



## Camper6

flowerchild said:


> *Vestibular migraine.* Migraine is more than a headache disorder. Just as some people experience a visual "aura" with their migraines, others can get vertigo episodes and have other types of dizziness due to migraine even when they're not having a severe headache. Such vertigo episodes can last hours to days and may be associated with headache as well as light and noise sensitivity.
> I get vertigo symptoms before and after my migraines. Not a real good feeling. Nausea and ringing in the ear accompany this. Actually I have ringing in the ear most days. ENT doc says I have some particle hearing loss in one ear, but he didn't relate that to migraine or vertigo. The ringing goes from light to very strong ringing, Usually indication the migraines just got triggered by something. My hubs gets the ringing as well, his doc told him it's allergy.



I have had the ringing for over 30 years now.  I had vertigo as a young man.  No cause and no cure.

I don't have the migraines anymore and I don't have the vertigo.  It has been traded for hearing loss.

At one point I couldn't even drive a car.  When I stopped I felt like I was still moving.  Weird stuff.


----------



## JaniceM

NancyNGA said:


> What did you do for it?
> 
> Did it ever go away completely?   Did it ever come back?
> 
> About a year ago it hit me one morning all of a sudden.   Tried to get up out of bed and it was like someone slammed you back down.
> Every time I lifted my head the room would start spinning violently.  Took a couple of weeks to gradually go away. Not a fun time at all.
> 
> My balance still doesn't seem as sharp, even months later.



I have it mostly under control these days, but for years I had episodes and even landed in the ER a couple of times.  It came from an untreated ear infection-  was told it caused calcium deposits in inner ear canal.  
Was given prescriptions for Meclizine and Antivert, but afterward I bought Dramamine from the grocery store-  essentially same product, but cost less.  The products helped a little, but not much.


----------



## Timetrvlr

NancyNGA said:


> ..........Doctor tried to tell me it was a
> sinus infection.  I argued but he insisted and prescribed antibiotics.  Geesh!    Obviously he had never had vertigo.
> *This was nothing like a sinus infection.*



Pay attention to your Doctor! It could well be a sinus infection. The sinus cavity is connected to the inner ear via a canal. In my case, I often have a sinus infection that sometimes lead to an inner ear infection and vertigo ensues.


----------



## flowerchild

I have cervical migraines. Vertigo is part of my life now. It isn't fun.


----------



## Lewkat

I get light headed on occasion and it lasts only for a couple of seconds.  Usually if I change my head position quickly.


----------



## win231

I've a couple of episodes that lasted one day.  I'm not sure if it was vertigo or something similar.
I was OK when my head was vertical, but when I tilted my head to the right or left, I'd start to fall over.  I probably got water in my ear during a shower.  I've read that any inner ear disturbance can cause it.   It hasn't happened in 10 years.


----------



## Pinky

I had a few minutes of vertigo one day after I'd done a lot of reading. That was my only experience with vertigo. I've never adjusted to my reading glasses, so I read without them .. don't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Sliverfox

My husband's  doctor send him to physical therapy  for  vertigo.
The therapist   did the Epley Maneuver on  him for about  3 weeks.
Husband did have sleep one night of the  3 wks in a recliner at 45 degree angel.

It has helped him  stop being dizzy.


----------

